# Neslein Engineers Tool Cabinet



## GreatOldOne (Aug 11, 2019)

My project of the week, not day.

Before:





During:














After:












Sanded it all back, re stained and lacquered. New draw runners printed as the old ones where cracked and caked in old varnish. All the draw pulls where mounted up in the lathe and cleaned with some scotchbright to remove the same horrible thick brown varnish. New white caps printed for them as well. Metal lock plate and lock cleaned and wire brushed. Aluminium profiles scotchbrighted after being reshaped (some parts had been so misshaped I thought I may have to make new ones, but I manged to tease them back. Big lower draw has been repaired, and a new Neslein logo created and printed out as a water slide decal. All draws have new green baize. New brown leather handle on the top. 

Quite pleased with how it’s turned out.


----------



## francist (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice.

-f


----------



## thomas s (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow very nice.


----------



## brino (Aug 11, 2019)

Beautiful tool box!
-brino


----------



## bill70j (Aug 31, 2019)

Very nicely done.  I especially like your work on the drawer slides.  Is that chest and all the drawer boxes solid mahogany?  Where did you find such a nice prize?


----------



## GreatOldOne (Sep 2, 2019)

bill70j said:


> Is that chest and all the drawer boxes solid mahogany?  Where did you find such a nice prize?



The draws are all mahogany. The shell and front appears to be mahogany / hardwood ply.  I found it on eBay here in the UK... Neslien (and Emir, Moore & Wright Etsy al) do larger boxes as well, similar to US style Gerstners. I’ve never seen one of those over here.


----------

